# Athens Spring 2016 – March 19th, 2016 – Athens, GA



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 14, 2015)

And now for our third competition, Chris, Katie, and I are excited to announce Athens Spring 2016. For this competition we are wanting to have very few events, with 4 rounds each and have 75% of competitors move on each round!

Date: March 19th, 2016

Location: 
Memorial Hall Ball Room
101 Sanford Drive
Athens, GA 30602

Registration Fee: $15 for normal competitors, free for UGA students Faculty and Alumni.

Competitor limit: 150

Main Events: 2x2x2, 3x3x3, Pyraminx (4 rounds each if >100 people participate in them)
Main Tentative Events: Megaminx(concurrent with lunch) and Skewb
other Tentative Events: FMC, Square-1, 4x4x4 (these will be held if the number of competitors is extremely low)

WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=AthensSpring2016
CubingUSA: http://www.cubingusa.com/AthensSpring2016/index.php

Delegate: Chris Tran
Organizers: Katie Hull and Jacob Ambrose


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 14, 2015)

woahhhhh 4 rounds of Pyra? Thanks for the "birthday present"!
I'm in!


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Dec 14, 2015)

Weird comp. I honestly hope the number of competitors are under 100, so we can hold tentative events  That's just me though.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 14, 2015)

I wish I lived in Georgia, where there are actually comps nearby that you don't have to drive for 4-5 hours to get to.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 14, 2015)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> Weird comp. I honestly hope the number of competitors are under 100, so we can hold tentative events  That's just me though.



but but but 4 rounds of Pyra ;-;


----------



## henrysavich (Dec 14, 2015)

I'ma try and go  events list is God tier


----------



## myung97 (Dec 14, 2015)

If megaminx is likely to be held I'll probably go, especially if there's 2 rounds.
I just need to find a way to get to the other end of the east coast lol


----------



## henrysavich (Dec 14, 2015)

Yea, looking at this it seems extremely unlikely there will be 4th rounds of 2x2 or pyra (2x2 is more likely but still the chances aren't great.

Even if this is the biggest Georgia competition ever, and registration fills (I believe 150 would be a new high). That still requires 2/3 of people who signed up to compete in pyra or 2x2, which is an unusually high percentage. Atlanta open had 100 competitors, and only 49 competed in pyra. If we take that ~50 % and apply it to 150 competitors, w 're still only looking at 75, which isn't enough for a 4th round.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Dec 14, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I wish I lived in Georgia, where there are actually comps nearby that you don't have to drive for 4-5 hours to get to.



Besides competitions, I don't find living in Georgia to be very pleasant. Weather is inconsistent, and it's just too damn hot during the summer. I would much rather live up north, specifically LITH, IL.


----------



## willtri4 (Dec 14, 2015)

Another Georgia comp? You guys are ridiculous.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Dec 14, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> Another Georgia comp? You guys are ridiculous.



\_(ツ)_/


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 14, 2015)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> Besides competitions, I don't find living in Georgia to be very pleasant. Weather is inconsistent, and it's just too damn hot during the summer. I would much rather live up north, specifically Toledo, OH.



If you hate hot summers, why don't you come on holiday to the UK? We have a wide variety of weathers. There is cold weather, rainy, stormy, dank, haily and the occasional bit of sun.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Dec 15, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> If you hate hot summers, why don't you come on holiday to the UK? We have a wide variety of weathers. There is cold weather, rainy, stormy, dank, haily and the occasional bit of sun.



It's out of my control. Due to money constraint, I am unable to take the summer off.

I dont hate warm summers. I just don't want the temperature to be 90 degrees+.


----------



## henrysavich (Dec 19, 2015)

Looks like I'll be able to go 
Aiming for 1st in pyra, and 2nd in everything else behind Daniel.


----------



## Torch (Dec 19, 2015)

Can't come 



henrysavich said:


> Yea, looking at this it seems extremely unlikely there will be 4th rounds of 2x2 or pyra (2x2 is more likely but still the chances aren't great.
> 
> Even if this is the biggest Georgia competition ever, and registration fills (I believe 150 would be a new high). That still requires 2/3 of people who signed up to compete in pyra or 2x2, which is an unusually high percentage. Atlanta open had 100 competitors, and only 49 competed in pyra. If we take that ~50 % and apply it to 150 competitors, w 're still only looking at 75, which isn't enough for a 4th round.



Just letting you know, Atlanta would have had 130+ if we hadn't limited it. Still, I really doubt a 4th round could happen.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 19, 2015)

henrysavich said:


> Looks like I'll be able to go
> Aiming for 1st in pyra, and 2nd in everything else behind Daniel.



Seriously? Now how am I going to podium?


----------



## DanpHan (Dec 19, 2015)

henrysavich said:


> Looks like I'll be able to go
> Aiming for 1st in pyra, and 2nd in everything else behind Daniel.



lol, well I'm not 100% sure I'm going yet, we'll see


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Dec 19, 2015)

I honestly have no idea if I'm going yet. Looking at the date and competitor limit, I have no rush whatsoever. I'm honestly not too motivated with the 3 or 4 rounds of Pyraminx.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 27, 2015)

hmm. should I go to this or nats?


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Dec 27, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> hmm. should I go to this or nats?



Definitely Nats lol, how is that even a question?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 27, 2015)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> Definitely Nats lol, how is that even a question?



because nats would cost me like 10 times more...


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Dec 27, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> because nats would cost me like 10 times more...



Eh, true I guess. It's your desicion, but try to go to Nats if you can.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 27, 2015)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> Eh, true I guess. It's your desicion, but try to go to Nats if you can.



Hopefully I can at least get myself to one of them xD


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 27, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Hopefully I can at least get myself to one of them xD



pls do, show me your Roux skillzzzzzz
Where did your profile pic go tho? ;-;


----------



## DanpHan (Dec 28, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> hmm. should I go to this or nats?



go to nats so i can win this comp :3


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 28, 2015)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> Definitely Nats lol, how is that even a question?



But judging my the amount of people complaining that they can't go to Nats, this will probs be bigger anyway


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 28, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> pls do, show me your Roux skillzzzzzz
> Where did your profile pic go tho? ;-;



switch to roux first . I changed my pfp to guysenseis for like 5 mins then lost my old one so im pfpless for now.



DanpHan said:


> go to nats so i can win this comp :3



you'll win this comp even if I go. 



YouCubing said:


> But judging my the amount of people complaining that they can't go to Nats, this will probs be bigger anyway



with a 150 coompetitor limit? I dont think so.


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 28, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> Another Georgia comp? You guys are ridiculous.




i gotta go get me some georgia


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 31, 2015)

Signedupified! Excited for either FMC or 4 rounds of Pyra!


----------



## Dadd (Jan 30, 2016)

If the soft cutoff is 5:00 for every event, this will cause a 
*Music City Winter 2016 4x4 Round 1 (Soft cutoff 2:45 )*


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 30, 2016)

lol, still only 31 competitors. Looks like there won't be 4 rounds of Pyra ;~;


----------



## Meow (Jan 30, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> lol, still only 31 competitors. Looks like there won't be 4 rounds of Pyra ;~;



haha it'll start filling faster soon


----------



## KevinM (Feb 1, 2016)

Arrghh i live in ALABAMA its going to take 3 hours WHY THE HECK IS THERE NO DELEGATE IN ALABAMA?!?! CHRIS!! PLEASE HELP US!!!

Im excited for this comp


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 24, 2016)

Registration is halfway full somehow  thanks guys. 3/4 toward our goal of 4 rounds of 3x3 and 1/2 for 4 rounds of pyra, tenative events are looking less and less likely, this comp is going to be awsome


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 24, 2016)

you guys can't imagine how many cubers than live in Greece get trolled by this xd


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 4, 2016)

Due to some capacity issues, we have decided to lower the competitor limit. This was due to a pleathera of guests signed up to go to the competition as well as the competitors. We have rented out the top floor as well to provide more space for everyone. Plus if it gets too crowded there's a beutiful campus that people can check out if they'd like . anyway the new compeitior limit is 115, this leaves 16 spots left. Hopefully 7 will sign up for 3x3 and 10 for 2x2, and we will have 4 rounds! We will be updating the schedule to accommodate this soon. Thank you for understanding and happy cubing!

Tldr; go sign up quick.


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 5, 2016)

R.I. P. 4 rounds of Pyra
You will be missed ;-;


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 5, 2016)

Two spots just recently opened up.

One spot is open because a competitor is now temporarily banned from WCA competitions.

Another spot is open because a parent decided to initiate a dispute with PayPal/credit card company, ignored my email, and then charged my bank account the chargeback fee ($20), which ended up costing more than the actual registration fee.


----------



## Mikel (Mar 5, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Another spot is open because a parent decided to initiate a dispute with PayPal/credit card company, ignored my email, and then charged my bank account the chargeback fee ($20), which ended up costing more than the actual registration fee.



I know that for US Nationals, they put a disclaimer about reversing paypal charges on the website. Maybe you could work with the WCA/WDC about some sort of corrective action towards the parent/competitor who initiated the dispute?



from US Nats website said:


> Attempting to reverse a Paypal charge without contacting us first may result in being blacklisted from future WCA events.


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 5, 2016)

Thanks for the tip! I'll contact them!


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 5, 2016)

4Chan said:


> One spot is open because a competitor is now temporarily banned from WCA competitions.



again? really? come on people -_-


----------



## biscuit (Mar 5, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> again? really? come on people -_-



What I don't get is how that's only a 3 month ban! Haven't attempts at getting the scrambles been treated way harsher in the past? I guess we don't have all the details


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 5, 2016)

biscuit said:


> What I don't get is how that's only a 3 month ban! Haven't attempts at getting the scrambles been treated way harsher in the past? I guess we don't have all the details



I'm with you there, my opinion is similar.
I can't release too many details.

If I had to guess, probably because he's in his early teens


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Mar 8, 2016)

102 people signed up for 3x3, 4 rounds here we come!  (Although I will probably only be able to go up to semis lol)



4Chan said:


> One spot is open because a competitor is now temporarily banned from WCA competitions.


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 8, 2016)

We just had our 100th registrant in 2x2, which means we will be having 4 rounds!

Also, only two spots left!


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 8, 2016)

If you didn't guess, Chris was the 100th


----------



## Torch (Mar 8, 2016)

4Chan said:


> We just had our 100th registrant in 2x2, which means we will be having 4 rounds!
> 
> Also, only two spots left!



Now we just hope everyone actually shows up, right?


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 13, 2016)

btw guys if you need anything feel free to poke me and I'll do it asap


----------



## DanpHan (Mar 13, 2016)

Just contacted the organizers, unfortunately can't make it because something came up. Hope you guys have fun!


----------



## SirWaffle (Mar 13, 2016)

DanpHan said:


> Just contacted the organizers, unfortunately can't make it because something came up. Hope you guys have fun!


Oh no, i was hoping to see your mom lol. Seriously though sorry you cant make it


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 13, 2016)

DanpHan said:


> Just contacted the organizers, unfortunately can't make it because something came up. Hope you guys have fun!



sorry man


----------



## DanpHan (Mar 13, 2016)

SirWaffle said:


> Oh no, i was hoping to see your mom lol. Seriously though sorry you cant make it





YouCubing said:


> sorry man



thanks, you guys have fun!

(I'm sure my mom appreciates that haha )


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Mar 17, 2016)

Can you take me off of megaminx at Athens? I don't know how I signed up for that.

Thanks!

EDIT: I love how I put "At Athens" lol. Not deleting it cause it's a really funny mistake


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 18, 2016)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> Can you take me off of megaminx at Athens? I don't know how I signed up for that.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> EDIT: I love how I put "At Athens" lol. Not deleting it cause it's a really funny mistake



No, but they can take you off Megaminx for Alpharetta Open


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 18, 2016)

Did I ever say my goals? If I did, they're probs out of date anyway
lol doubleposts are lol
3x3: sub16 avg, sub14 single
2x2: sub5 avg, comp PB single
Pyra: Podium
Mega: sub1:55 avg, sub1:50 single
Skewb: Podium
SQ1: Podium, sub20 single
so yeah hype. Gots to get up at 5:30 tomorrow morning -_- Athens is a lot further than I remember


----------



## Torch (Mar 19, 2016)

Have fun everyone!


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 19, 2016)

4 whole rounds of pyra?!?! Man, I would rather support V-Cubes than go though that.


----------



## Meow (Mar 19, 2016)

Last minute goals

2x2: sub 2.3/sub 2.2 at least, sub-2.1 and sub 2 are definitely possible 
3x3: sub 11 avg
pyra: sub 8 avg
mega: maybe a 1:50 avg, I don't know
skewb: sub-10 avg
sq1- sub-30 avg


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 19, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> 4 whole rounds of pyra?!?! Man, I would rather support V-Cubes than go though that.



1. it's 3 rounds
2. Pyra is awesome... but not as awesome as squaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 19, 2016)

Goals bc why not?

2x2: Sub-current official PB. I don't really practice 2x2 ever, so I really don't care too much (I'll accept low-3 average as well). I put Nicolas to win because he's got those 1-look skillz (and I've got those Ortega skillz)
3x3: Sub-8.52 single, low-10 average. Stop getting 11 second averages. I do think I have a chance of getting sub-10 average again, mainly because I broke the barrier last month. 
Pyraminx: Sub-6 average all rounds (I never practice)
Megaminx: At the least, a sub-1:25 average. If I don't suck and mess up, sub-1:23/1:22 average. I've been practicing alot and smashed all my PB's this week. I have a chance at beating state record if I am in the zone (sorry Jacob), but who knows, I'll probably get a 1:40 average and then be really annoyed. 
(The only events I've actually practiced over the month is 3x3 and Megaminx.)

My main goal is to help run a really successful competition. This is the biggest comp to ever be held in GA (other than Nationals 2008)! I'm super nervous, but I think this will turn out great!

*Also a side note: *If you already have a Cubix Tube, please don't take another unless we have extra. We only have 106 available, so we want people who don't have one to have first pick.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Mar 19, 2016)

Oki so here is my aftermath thoughts:

The actual competition was pretty fun. Although it ran kinda behind, I can overlook that seeing as there were 3 rounds of 3x3 and that I made it to finals with that constraint 

Specific outcomes:
2x2: please kill me
3x3: I did pretty damn awesome for what I could do in the final round! :3
Pyra: I didn't do the best, but Noah did! Congrats to him for podiuming! 
Mega: I only did one solve LMAO

btw Katie did you find your gjans 356?


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 20, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> 3x3: sub16 avg, sub14 single *yes (yay) and no (because pop ;-; )*
> 2x2: sub5 avg, comp PB single *yes and yes, 4.16 and 2.39*
> Pyra: Podium *2 ez*
> Mega: sub1:55 avg, sub1:50 single *Sub1:50 avg, sub1:45 single *
> ...



WOOOOO PYRA PODIUUUUUUM


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 20, 2016)

VGJ, not as pyra matters though...


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 20, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> VGJ, not as pyra matters though...



;-; why must you crush my dreams


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 20, 2016)

At least we agree on one thing; squan is cool.


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 20, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> At least we agree on one thing; squan is cool.



*squan is the best event


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 20, 2016)

no, OH is the bomb, right Antoine, Pavan, Collin, Keaton, Feliks, and Phil? Have fun naming that many people that think squan is the best.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 20, 2016)

Okay, so I plan on posting a big blurb about my thoughts and everything about this comp tomorrow, but I can't english right now.

BUT, as some of you know, my new Premium Gans 356 was taken in the last 20 min of the comp while Jacob and I were trying to print certificates. I did not find it, so if anyone knows anything about that, please email Chris, Jacob or I.

ON TOP OF THAT, when I got home, I discovered that my megaminx and my old type black Dayan 2x2 were also missing. They were on the same table with my Premium. I believe these were also taken towards the very end of the comp. So if everyone could check their bags just to make sure that they didn't accidentally take my puzzles, that would be appreciated. I don't want to jump to conclusions that someone stole it quite yet, so please be on the lookout.

LASTLY: I have 5 cubes here that were left behind at the competition. So if you left any puzzles by accident, contact Jacob, Chris or I and we can work something out


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 20, 2016)

That must suck, I hope you find them. If my parents know that I lost 7 cubes they wouldn't let me go to another comp again.


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 20, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> Okay, so I plan on posting a big blurb about my thoughts and everything about this comp tomorrow, but I can't english right now.
> 
> BUT, as some of you know, my new Premium Gans 356 was taken in the last 20 min of the comp while Jacob and I were trying to print certificates. I did not find it, so if anyone knows anything about that, please email Chris, Jacob or I.
> 
> ...



is one of them my QiYi Skewb?
Also, sorry about your cubes, hope you get them back


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 20, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> is one of them my QiYi Skewb?


\
Sadly no, the skewb I've got here I think is a MoYu


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 20, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> \
> Sadly no, the skewb I've got here I think is a MoYu



Mine's really un-clicky and Moyu Skewbs are clicky so yeah


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 21, 2016)

A quick post for everyone:

A big thank you goes out to Ty and Noah, you really stepped up in helping out!

Again, if anyone has found missing cubes, I will pay for the postage for you to return them.
If anyone has any information about cubes picked up towards the end of the competition, please contact me.

Data will be finished in two days, expect official results in three!


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Mar 21, 2016)

4Chan said:


> A big thank you goes out to Ty and Noah, you really stepped up in helping out!



Happy to help!



4Chan said:


> Data will be finished in two days, expect official results in three!



Thank you for making a clear announcement of when the results are going to be up, I don't have to be bugging people's asses to know when that would happen 

(If you couldn't tell, I'm an impatient person)


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 21, 2016)

4Chan said:


> A big thank you goes out to Ty and Noah, you really stepped up in helping out!


ohey yw ^•^


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 24, 2016)

Sorry guys, I had to deal with graduate school things.

I'm still checking data and editing things, and I promise data will be submitted to the results team by tomorrow.

Also, I issued refunds for staff, but for some of those, I need people to click certain things. Like if you paid months ago, I can't issue refund normally for some reason, and I had to send you the money, and then you have to claim it.

Thanks for helping out, you deserve your registration fee back for the hard work you put in!


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Mar 24, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Thanks for helping out, you deserve your registration fee back for the hard work you put in!



Woah! Did not expect that.

And does any GA cuber here know what "InstaCubers" is? Is it a club or something?


----------



## daver12345 (Mar 24, 2016)

It was an awesome comp!! I loved it!!
- David B.


----------



## SirWaffle (Mar 25, 2016)

Results are up (no one else posted yet so yeah )

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/posts/david-ludwig-wins-athens-spring-2016


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Mar 25, 2016)

Well, I guess that's it. Good comp guys!


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 25, 2016)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> Well, I guess that's it. Good comp guys!



nope, the certificates still haven't been e-mailed


----------

